# Pregnant by a 3D porno



## Omar B (Oct 25, 2010)

http://failblog.org/2010/10/25/epic-fail-photos-probably-bad-news-pregnancy-fail/#comments


----------



## crushing (Oct 25, 2010)

LOL!

Looks like some media outlets have picked this up as fact, which makes it more funny and sad at the same time.

http://www.mediaite.com/online/braz...ws-outlets-into-believing-3d-pregnancy-story/




> The funniest part of the whole incident is the tone that most of these news articles took in reporting the story. Nearly every one insulted the &#8220;husband&#8221; for being stupid enough to believe such a ridiculous tale.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.news.com.au/technology/w...rn-star-on-3d-tv/story-e6frfro0-1225866816861


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 25, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> http://www.news.com.au/technology/w...rn-star-on-3d-tv/story-e6frfro0-1225866816861







> "The article was fake and we used the photo that we found on the internet.
> "Unfortunately, the article spread around the world because some sites thought that it was real. That was not our intention.
> "Sensacionalista  is a small site from Brazil. We never thought that this could happen.  That&#8217;s why we are asking this family to accept our sincere apology.
> 
> ...


​

But honey I -- I can explain! 

If 3-D gets *THAT* realistic then I'm staying the hell away from 'em, and I was planning to watch the new SAW movie in 3-D


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't want porn to be that realistic....I mean, who wants 3D pimpled behinds at 2x lifesize?


----------



## Big Don (Oct 25, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I don't want porn to be that realistic....I mean, who wants 3D pimpled behinds at 2x lifesize?


One concept that clearly needs to be mentioned: Smell o vision


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah....I wanna avoid that too..... lol


----------



## Nomad (Oct 25, 2010)

You guys seem to be missing the point.  Another immaculate conception.  It's a miracle!

Next time, make sure you only see the 3D pornos where all the guys are using protection!


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 25, 2010)

I thought it was a real news story in the aspect that a woman had an affair and was trying to blame the movie on the pregnancy and the media kind of picked up on the bs excuse.

A friend of mine used to work in a factory and a couple, who were both blue eyed and blonde haired along with fair skin.  People kept telling him that she was cheating on him with a black guy that worked on her line.  She gets pregnant and then when she delivers the baby, he is standing there and it is obviously an interracial baby.  She actually looked up at her husband and said, "It must be the Indian in my family".


----------



## BloodMoney (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh, its a hoax. Well, im actually glad....I was about to award this The Most Retarded Thing Ive Seen All Month award.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 26, 2010)

WARNING:  the following is not an attack of humourlessness, honest .  Just a comment of interest (maybe )

Just to pick up on the point *Punisher* made above (and not casting any doubt upon the particulars of the case he mentioned), it is entirely possible for white couples to have a black baby and vice versa.

Dominant and recessive genes get in on the dice-rolling act that is conception and very unexpected results can occur, especially if your countries gene pool is pretty mixed.  For example, in my immediate family, I have one sister who looks very Latin, one who looks very Nordic and me, who is mostly a fair-skinned Celt with a bit of Norman/Viking thrown in .


----------



## Carol (Oct 26, 2010)

True 'nuff, but if this was a case of a light-skinned woman simply having a dark-skinned child, she wouldn't be as worried about her marriage being in trouble.  Even if hubby had his doubts, paternity tests are sold over the counter at drug stores. 


Methinks "3D porn movie" is a helluva euphemism for a live performance, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 26, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> WARNING:  the following is not an attack of humourlessness, honest .  Just a comment of interest (maybe )
> 
> Just to pick up on the point *Punisher* made above (and not casting any doubt upon the particulars of the case he mentioned), it is entirely possible for white couples to have a black baby and vice versa.
> 
> Dominant and recessive genes get in on the dice-rolling act that is conception and very unexpected results can occur, especially if your countries gene pool is pretty mixed.  For example, in my immediate family, I have one sister who looks very Latin, one who looks very Nordic and me, who is mostly a fair-skinned Celt with a bit of Norman/Viking thrown in .


My cousin is black. My ex-aunt and uncle are both white. This was NOT the result of the vagaries of genetics, it was the result of my ex-aunt having fidelity issues...


----------



## Nomad (Oct 27, 2010)

Yep.  I'd be happy to believe in the vagaries of recessive genes... once the DNA test confirmed me as the father...


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 27, 2010)

As a parallel to Don's tale of infidelity, there was a lass in this country who recently would have had some explaining to do when she had a white baby with her black husband if it wasn't for the fact that the other twin was black.

That's going to be an interesting pair of lives I think - I wonder how 'we'll' be on the racism front by the time they're teens?  Not much further forward I fear .  

One day, one day ... 

... still, this is supposed to be a funny thread, not a serious one .


----------



## Archangel M (Oct 27, 2010)

I think yall are ignoring the fact that the article starts out by saying that she became pregnant while her husband was serving overseas. I think that the genetics debate is moot at this point.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 27, 2010)

Aye, it was never meant to be more than an interesting aside about how the vagaries of reproduction can throw up unexpected consequences even in circumstances of fideltity and moral rectitude.

After all, the OP is about a fake story in the first place, so the introduction of a little 'science' to broaden the tale couldn't hurt  .


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 27, 2010)

Imagine all the ducking and dodging you might have to do watching 3-D Porn. Anyways I heared the Japanese were just in the early development stage of all this. I guess I miss all the news.
sean


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 27, 2010)

Back to the genetics thing...had a friendof the family that she was white and her husband was hispanic. One child looked very hispanic and the other child looked very white. So I do understand the recessive gene angle. 

In the case I was talking about, there was NO relative to have a recessive gene pop up and later she admitted to the affair when the test did come back as Maury would say, "You are NOT the father!"

I also had a friend that his wife got pregnant after he had gotten fixed and his tests came back that he was sterile. She swore up and down that she hadn't been unfaithful. He agreed to get rechecked and found out that somehow the body had healed itself and he was producing sperm after the negative results which in very rare cases happens.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Oct 28, 2010)

There's a simple solution that's being overlooked.  

A-Don't Cheat.
B-If you cheat, don't do it with someone outside your ethnic group.
C-If you do cheat, use protection and lots and lots of it. I suggest duct tape and DAP.


----------

